# Brute force pulling VIOLENTLY to the left



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

2011 brute 840, just got it back from FCP being rebuilt. Occasionally when going down the road, it suddenly pulls hard to the left, enough to where I have to come to a complete stop and shake the handlebars around until it stops. Literally makes it where I can't turn right. I jacked the front end up off the ground, and when spinning the left wheel with my hand (from sitting on the bike), both spin. But when I spin the right wheel, it occasionally doesn't make the other side spin. Like it's grabbing sometime and sometimes not. Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Look ar the rt front axle had the same thing happen a couple of years back removed the axle an cleaned an serviced with fresh grease no problems since(old brute rider informed me of this) if pulls to the rt check left axle 
If pulls to the left check rt axle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^ this, and check your brake pads too. If they're bare they can heat up & grab the rotor. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Loose or bad wheel bearings do it too.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

rmax said:


> Look ar the rt front axle had the same thing happen a couple of years back removed the axle an cleaned an serviced with fresh grease no problems since(old brute rider informed me of this) if pulls to the rt check left axle
> If pulls to the left check rt axle





Polaris425 said:


> ^^^ this, and check your brake pads too. If they're bare they can heat up & grab the rotor.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5





NMKawierider said:


> Loose or bad wheel bearings do it too.


Cool, I'll check all this guys. So why check the opposite axle? I have a rhino axle on the side that is pulling if that makes a difference. How would I check wheel bearings?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't know why but it will be the opposite side that will be bad as I was told


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sanative said:


> How would I check wheel bearings?


 Pull the wheel, pull the caliper. Then work the hub and axle around to see if there is any side movement.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well I'm guessing my front diff is in need of a rebuild, it makes no noise, and the case isn't cracked or anything, just not working right. When it pulls, I have to swap it in 4wd, reverse a little bit, then go forward again. When cruising in 4wd it likes to pull back and forth. I don't mind tackling taking the diff out and rebuilding it, what would it involve, or would it be cheaper to buy a used one?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

You know it depends on what you find inside
But I think if your ring an pinion are still use able I would rebuild


----------

